# 24 h-rennen !?



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

es stand ja schon zur diskussion, beim 24 h rennen in metz teilzunehmen.  
habe gerade beim bikeaholic gesehen, dass auch am 23/24. april eins in luxemburg ist klick . für manch einen wäre das sicherlich terminlich besser, vonwegen überschneidungen usw. allerdings ist es auch nicht mehr lange hin bis zu dem termin.

deshalb hier mal die frage: wer hätte denn grundsätzlich interesse und an welchem termin ?


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

Hallo Herr Rennfahrer an dem WE ist der erste Lauf vom EMC!!! 

Das ist echt ein Kampf mit den Terminen, ich weiss jetzt auch nicht so Recht, wenn man in Luxemburg fahren würde, könnte man dann doch noch den Saarschleifen MA fahren, aber den ersten EMC Lauf schon als Streichergebniss verbraten - ich weiss nicht?

Ich tendiere nach wie vor zu Metz, kommt mir auch Trainingstechnisch eher entgegen 

Grüße.

Edit: Auszug aus den Wettbewerbsbedingungen von Luxemburg: " Zwecks Vereinfachung von Überholmanövern, müssen alle Fahrräder mit einer Hupe, einer Klingel oder ähnlichen Ausrüstungen versehen sein."

Wir fahren nach Metz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

ich will ja nur mal wissen, wer überhaupt interesse hat.  falls wir in metz nicht genug leute zusammen bekommen, wäre lux halt eine alternative. wenn in metz ein team zustande kommt, würde ich auch lieber dort fahren. hauptgrund ist für mich die temperatur nachts zum schlafen.   

vonwegen kondition: 24 durch 6 = eine erträgliche körperliche anstrengung für jeden, oder ?  

ja das mit der klingel/hupe hab ich auch gesehen.  
da kommt ne schöne stadion-gaströte an den lenker


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

Startgebühren in Luxemburg sind mit 15 Euro pro Nase auch sehr fair - bleibt noch das Problem mit der Klingel und der Kälte Nachts!

Ich hab 'ne Idee, während wir zwei kurz den EMC fahren, müssen halt die anderen vom Team fahren 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

mit 6 leuten könnte man ein wohnmobil mieten. ist ja nebensaison. und einen stellplatz hat man pro team. wäre auch zum kochen ideal.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

Wär 'ne Idee, die Dinger sind aber selbst in der Nebensaison relativ teuer, je nach Modell zwischen 80 und 110 Euro pro Tag plus Sprit und Kaution.
Das Schlafzelt hört sich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht an zumahl ein Ordnungsdienst vorgesehen ist.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (3. März 2005)

Wie ??  24 :6 ?? Nicht durch vier?
In Metz bin ich dabei. Du sagtest doch, dass du dort warst.
Erzähl mal ein paar Details. Wie sieht das mit dem Stellplatz aus? Gibts da so ne art Boxengasse, wo man ein Zelt/pavillion hinstellen kann?

Baschdi


----------



## 007ike (3. März 2005)

3:3
Ich wäre für Luxemburg! Da ich eh kein emc fahre gefällt mir das Datum besser! Und ein Wohnmobil zu 6. wäre auch erschwinglich!
Aber macht das mal unter euch aus, ich wäre dabei, aber für mich ist dieses Jahr ein 24 Rennen keine Pflicht!


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

wir können auch beide fahren   

hier mal nochmal der link nach metz.

@anal.isa: wir *wollten* letztes jahr hin, aber da war ja der emc-doppeltermin an dem wochenende. ich denke, es wäre aber auch kein problem, wenn das team steht im vorfeld mal dorthin zu fahren und sich die strecke anzuschauen. in metz geht es über einen campingplatz, bei der anmeldung ist ein "emplacement de camping" inklusive. ich denke mal, da kann man sich dann ausbreiten. hauszelt, kochplatte usw hätte ich auch am start.  
teamgrösse: 
in lux gibt es nur 4-6 personen-teams soweit ich das gelesen habe, dh es wäre quatsch nur zu 4 zu starten, da man eh nicht gesondert gewertet wird.
in metz wären wir kategorie "s", also auf 4 fahrer beschränkt.


----------



## Limit83 (3. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> teamgrösse:
> in lux gibt es nur 4-6 personen-teams soweit ich das gelesen habe, dh es wäre quatsch nur zu 4 zu starten, da man eh nicht gesondert gewertet wird.
> in metz wären wir kategorie "s", also auf 4 fahrer beschränkt.


Keine Einzelstarter???


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Einzelstarter???



Alternativ kannst du dich als 6er Team melden, brauchst halt 5 weitere Trikots und vor allem 5 weitere Hupen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (3. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kannst du dich als 6er Team melden, brauchst halt 5 weitere Trikots und vor allem 5 weitere Hupen
> 
> Grüße.



Das kannst nur Du vorschlagen!!!
Klasse!

Im September ist die 24 Std WM in Canada ... .


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

hab ich schon erwähnt, dass in diesem thread posten gleichzeitig als feste zusage für eins der beiden rennen gilt ? schön euch beide dabei zu haben. moose und limit. ist notiert.   

also wir hätten 
einheimischer, anal.isa und leeqwar in metz

und 007ike, moose, limit und leeqwar in luxemburg.

das wird doch langsam was


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

hey ich will auch in Luxemburg fahren!!!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich will auch in Luxemburg fahren!!!
> 
> Grüße.


ähem, ich dachte du willst nicht hupen ? stand da nicht weiter oben was ?


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ähem, ich dachte du willst nicht hupen ? stand da nicht weiter oben was ?



Das war ein Scherz  Ich häng mir Notfalls 'ne Kuhglocke um den Hals  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

die spielt übrigens die melodie von "la macarena" !!! wär doch was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

Hab schon was besseres...






...war früher mein absolutes Lieblingsteil 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

dito. und soll ich dir was sagen, ich hab nochmal eins ! ist die ganze zeit aber zu nass...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

ich spare jetzt auf die Erwachsenenausführung  






Stell dir das mal Bildlich vor: nachts halb drei in Luxemburg, ich singe im Scooterstyle "Eine neue Liebe..." beim überholen auf'm Singletrail   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

na dann würden wir wohl siegen. oder disqualifiziert werden. aber ganz sicher würden wir nicht im mittelfeld  landen  

villeicht solltest du aber eher was französisches singen. oder die luxemburgische nationalhymne käm' auch ganz gut


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> villeicht solltest du aber eher was französisches singen. oder die luxemburgische nationalhymne käm' auch ganz gut



...dann werden wir ganz sicher disqualifiziert!


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2005)

bei den zuschauern könnte das doch durchaus gut ankommen...   

üb am besten schonmal:

Wou d'Uelzécht durech d'Wisen zéit,
Duurch d'Fielsen d'Sauer brécht,
Wou d'Rief laanscht d'Musel dofteg bléit,
Den Himmel Wäin ons mécht:
Dat as onst Land, fir dat mer géif
Heinidden alles won,
Ons Hemechtsland dat mir so déif
An onsen Hierzer dron.
Ons Hemechtsland dat mir so déif
An onsen Hierzer dron.


----------



## Xededen (4. März 2005)

Zählt die XT V-Brake auch als Hupe, vom Lärmpegel kann sie locker mit ner Dorf Disko mithalten


----------



## leeqwar (5. März 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt die XT V-Brake auch als Hupe, vom Lärmpegel kann sie locker mit ner Dorf Disko mithalten



aber sicher. man sollte wohl darauf achten, sie auch immer schön feucht zu halten.   
heute bei der tour hat jemand mit seiner disc von zeit zu zeit zug-einfahrgeräusche in den bahnhof simuliert. auch nicht schlecht...  (ich nenne auch keine namen  )


----------



## LoR_1 (5. März 2005)

@Leeqwar:
Jaja... Zug-Einfahrgeräusche in den Bahnhof... Haha!...Interregio... ja... sehr lustig!
Erinnerst du dich noch an "Christine"?
Ja?! Gut!!!
Bis nächsten Freitag Leeqwar


----------



## leeqwar (5. März 2005)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnerst du dich noch an "Christine"?



ich trau mich nicht mehr raus. schon den ganzen nachmittag steht ein rotwild-fully mit laufendem radio vor der tür... hat eigentlich jemand was von scotty gehört... oh gott....  

edit: übrigens schön dich in unserem team zu haben. (s.o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. März 2005)

findisch auch doll das lor mit fährt


----------



## Einheimischer (5. März 2005)

Ich finds auch toll das Lor_1 mitfährt, ich weiss auch warum ... in Luxemburg ist der Sprit billig 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2005)

da luxemburg in greifbare nähe rückt mal nochmal die frage, wer dort in einem spass-6er-team starten möchte ?
ansonsten konzentrieren wir uns auf metz...


----------



## 007ike (21. März 2005)

Ich dachte Luxembourg sei wegen Daun abgesagt?


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte Luxembourg sei wegen Daun abgesagt?



eher so, falls sich 6 leute finden, kann man mal drüber nachdenken. aber irgendwie wirken sowieso alle unentschlossen.


----------



## Einheimischer (21. März 2005)

Ich bin für Daun und Metz, Daun ist übrigens ca. 10 Km näher als Prüm 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. März 2005)

Zur Zeit kann ich mich gar nicht mit einem 24h Rennen anfreunden! Bin sooooooooooooo müde...............


----------



## Xededen (27. März 2005)

Aber aber Mädels.... Keine Frühjahrsmüdigkeit vortäuschen....

Ich bin nur für Metz zu haben .... Das wäre ja schon in knapp 2 Monaten.Also entscheidet euch und wir machen Nägel mit Köpfen...


Frohe Ostern 


Baschdi


----------



## scotty23 (27. März 2005)

@ anal.isa
Toll jedsmal wenn Du einen Beitrag schreibst
bin ich total erschrocken weil ich denke ich 
habe Ihn geschrieben   

Ist halt echt blöd mit dem gleiche userpic....   

scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (28. März 2005)

^^  stimmt wohl.....bin im Moment leider zu faul was neues zu Suchen .....
In den nächsten Tagen vielleicht..

Soo long


----------



## leeqwar (29. März 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aber Mädels.... Keine Frühjahrsmüdigkeit vortäuschen....
> 
> Ich bin nur für Metz zu haben .... Das wäre ja schon in knapp 2 Monaten.Also entscheidet euch und wir machen Nägel mit Köpfen...
> 
> ...



was hälst du davon, wenn wir motivierten (einheimischer, du und ich) uns in igb zu ner laber und radfahr-einheit treffen würden ? wie sieht es denn bei dir zeitlich aus ?


----------



## Xededen (29. März 2005)

Diese Woche hab ich noch Urlaub. Dummerweise hab ich schon sovielen Leuten versprochen mit Ihnen zu radeln und muss noch lernen (gut, da bin ich flexibel)

Aber sag einen termin und ich richte mich danach. Ich freue mich immer wenn ich woanders zum biken komme als in St. Wendel  

Samstags könnt ich euch anbieten bei uns mitzufahren.


----------



## leeqwar (30. März 2005)

ok, diese woche sieht eh zeitlich nicht gut aus bei mir. machen wir dann nächste woche ab.


----------



## Xededen (30. März 2005)

Jopp, machen wir....


----------



## leeqwar (11. April 2005)

@einheimischer: wie schauts denn bei dir die woche zeitlich aus ? wir könnten uns wg 24 rennen mal treffen.  anal.isa und ich würden nach kirkel kommen, man könnte dann ne schöne felsenpfad-runde damit verbinden.

einziges problem momentan ist, dass ich mir das schaltauge am freitag verbogen habe. ist zwar gerichtet, ich weiss aber nicht ob es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. April 2005)

Bin die Woche flexibel, Mittwoch ist Treffen mit 007ike in Limbach.
Sag einfach Bescheid wann.

Ich kann dir auch ein Bike leihen wenn du willst.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (11. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> einziges problem momentan ist, dass ich mir das schaltauge am freitag verbogen habe. ist zwar gerichtet, ich weiss aber nicht ob es hält.


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es halten wird, aber wahrscheinlich wird sich deine Schaltung anfühlen, als ob noch das letzte Prozent an Einstellung fehlt ... Neue Schaltaugen hauen richtig ins Budget 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (11. April 2005)

hab gerade gesehen, dass die woche terminmässig schon ziemlich vollgepackt ist. 
wie wäre es denn, wenn wir am mittwoch vor eurer ga-runde über die felsen fahren ? 
anal.isa wann könntest du denn in kirkel sein ? du kannst auch dein auto in igb stehen lassen und mit mir auf dem rad nach kirkel fahren.


----------



## leeqwar (11. April 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es halten wird, aber wahrscheinlich wird sich deine Schaltung anfühlen, als ob noch das letzte Prozent an Einstellung fehlt ... Neue Schaltaugen hauen richtig ins Budget
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



ja so richtig gefällt mir das auch nicht. find es auch seltsam, dass es zwar wieder provisorisch gerichtet ist (hab extra 2x nochmal "nachgemessen"), der käfig aber immer noch zu knapp an den speichen vorbeigeht. ich hoffe, dass das schaltwerk nix abbekommen hat.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade gesehen, dass die woche terminmässig schon ziemlich vollgepackt ist.
> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir am mittwoch vor eurer ga-runde über die felsen fahren ?
> anal.isa wann könntest du denn in kirkel sein ? du kannst auch dein auto in igb stehen lassen und mit mir auf dem rad nach kirkel fahren.



Können wir auch machen.

Wie wärs denn eigentlich mit einem neuen Schaltauge, fahr mal zum Herz der hat einiges rumliegen, ich hab fürs Nishiki dort auch eins für 8 Euro bekommen.    
Ansonsten sei nicht so zimperlich und zieh den Käfig einfach mit etwas sanfter Gewalt von den Speichen weg, mach ich auch immer so  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (11. April 2005)

Sagt mal, warum sind die 24h Rennen so früh in der Saision?
Das ist doch Nachts richtig kalt   

Naja, obwohl, wenn ich schon nciht beim 24h Rennen am Nürburgring aufgrund
des Budgets niemals mitfahren kann   , wäre sowas mal ne alternative


----------



## Xededen (12. April 2005)

Hi, 

ich bin morgen ab 12.15 für alles bereit...Wann wolt ihr Euch in Kirkel treffen? Muss dann schauen, ob ich heimfahre oder noch irgendwas erledige....

Baschdi


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2005)

13.30 uhr ? am parkplatz vom naturfreundehaus ? oder soll ich dich in igb mit dem rad abholen anal.isa ?
in beiden fällen würde ich bei dir vorbeikommen einheimischer. reicht das von der zeit ?

@007ike: wenn du auch noch die pfade fahren willst, können wir natürlich auch zeitlich variieren...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

Ja das reicht dicke.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (12. April 2005)

Hi, 

wenn du mich auch wieder zurück zu meinem Auto bringst   kenne mich dort garnicht aus.
Ich parke auf dem Parkplatz Ecke Kohlenstr./Josefstalerstr. (Erste Ampel wenn man von Spiesen-Elversberg kommt). Ich kann aber auch woanders hinkommen.
Hast du ein Handy dabei? dann gib mal deine Nummer ....


Baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. April 2005)

Neee laß mal. Die Pfade sind mir zu intensiv! Morgen soll doch GA 1 gefahren werden, mein Vorschlag wäre eher der Bliestalradweg, bin aber auch für Alternativen offen.


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn du mich auch wieder zurück zu meinem Auto bringst   kenne mich dort garnicht aus.
> Ich parke auf dem Parkplatz Ecke Kohlenstr./Josefstalerstr. (Erste Ampel wenn man von Spiesen-Elversberg kommt). Ich kann aber auch woanders hinkommen.
> ...


ok, ich komme dich dahin um 13.30 uhr abholen. am handy ist der akku kaputt. der hält nie lange. aber pm`e mir mal deine nummer, kurz anrufen geht.

@einheimischer: rechne mal so ab 14-14.15 uhr mit uns.


----------



## Xededen (12. April 2005)

mhhh.....dann muss ich mich in St. Ingbert irgendwie noch ne Stunde rumdrücken....aber ok, bin dann um 13:30 wieder an dem Parkplatz....wenn net, ein schwarzer Polo....


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> mhhh.....dann muss ich mich in St. Ingbert irgendwie noch ne Stunde rumdrücken....aber ok, bin dann um 13:30 wieder an dem Parkplatz....wenn net, ein schwarzer Polo....



also ne halbe stunde früher kann ich noch schaffen. wir können uns auch am betzentalstadion treffen, wo der marathon startet. wäre dir das lieber ?


----------



## Xededen (12. April 2005)

Das mit dem Ort ist schon in Ordnung....ich geh dann noch ne Stunde in den Wald Richtung Spiesen-Elversberg fahren....Bin dann um 13:30 wieder am Auto und wir können nach Kirkel aufbrechen und den Felsenpfad rocken


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2005)

dort gibts ein paar schöne trails. mal sehen ob du einen findest 
also bis morgen dann.


----------



## Xededen (12. April 2005)

mmhh...ich werd mich ein wenig zurückhalten....hab am Sonntag nen geilen Trail am Schaumberg gefunden.....wie ich unten war, hatte ich platt (war alleine unterwegs und hatte die Co2 Kartusche vergessen) That's live  ....
Bis halb 2 dann ...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

Ich warte dann brav in Kirkel auf euch, fahrt ihr dann auch anschliesend die GA Runde mit?

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Hi, 

Dominik Stillenmunkes hat mir zugesagt. Somit wäre das Team komplett.

Zu dem Fabclub: Ich sponsore zu Leeqwar's Kasten noch einen weiteren 

Baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (14. April 2005)

und ich hab leider eine extrem schlechte nachricht   
es haben sich schon weit über 2000 teilnehmer angemeldet, daher werden keine mehr angenommen.   

aaaaaaaaargh !


----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn................... *wein*


----------



## leeqwar (14. April 2005)

ja, mist. wollte eben melden. das ding scheint wirklich beliebt zu sein...


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2005)

Na toll, jetzt haben wir uns endlich zusammengefunden und dann dass  
Vieleicht sollten wir das Team gleich für 2006 so stehen lassen und dann direkt Neujahr melden ... ich hätte übrigens auch noch 'ne Kiste beigesteuert, dass wär ne fette Party geworden  

@leeqwar sollen wir uns dann an der Saarschleife duellieren? 

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Höhö...in Ruhpolding und Duisburg sind noch ein paar Startplätze frei....Wir müssten nur noch nen guten Sponsor finden, der die 300 STartgeld übernimmt


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö...in Ruhpolding und Duisburg sind noch ein paar Startplätze frei....Wir müssten nur noch nen guten Sponsor finden, der die 300 STartgeld übernimmt



Stimmt leider, dass übersteigt mein Rennbudget deutlich. Für eine Kostenübernahme würde ich auch gestellte Teamkleidung des Sponsors tragen (evtl. auch fluoreszierende wg. Nachts und so) und einen (kleinen) Werbeaufkleber auf mein Bike pappen, evtl. könnte ich noch, wenn vorhanden, einen Werbesong auf den Abfahrten zum besten geben 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Hehe....und mit nem rotierenden Blaulicht auf dem Helm.....das wär mal was...

Ich hab auch genug von Startgeldern...hab grad die Marathons der EBE bezahlt >200 ...
Das treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe....und mit nem rotierenden Blaulicht auf dem Helm.....das wär mal was...
> 
> Ich hab auch genug von Startgeldern...hab grad die Marathons der EBE bezahlt >200 ...
> Das treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen



Brauchst ja nur einen aus der Serie zu gewinnen, dann hast du die Gebühren wieder dicke raus  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Du hast recht, das werd ich machen ....


----------



## Xededen (16. April 2005)

Hi, 
ich hab im Veranstaltungsforum ein 25h Rennen gefunden:

http://www.bikeschmie.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=3&Itemid=44 

Das ganze ist eine Woche nach dem geplanten Rennen in Metz. Es wird schwerer sein, da ein Team aus 3 Mann besteht.

Wir haben aber 4 Fahrer. Es wäre also gut, wenn wir noch ein paar Mitfahrer finden würde, sodass wir 2 Mannschaften hätten....

Dann können wir auf dem Campingplatz ein saarländisches Lager aufschlagen     Das wär was für unser Fanblock (mit schwenker un bier    )

Baschdi


----------



## 007ike (16. April 2005)

Zeit hätte ich da! Hab ich auch Lust dazu???? Muß mal nachdenken, vielleicht wäre es ja ganz Lustig!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. April 2005)

Lustig wärs mit Sicherheit, aber trotz der rel. günstigen Startgebühr wird's mir wohl zu teuer, da ich mich entschlossen habe den Saarschleifen Marathon zu fahren, die wollen ja auch Geld, zumal ich dann beim 25h Rennen eh nicht topfit sein würde...

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. April 2005)

ich könnte mich durchaus auch begeistern. saarschleife werde ich eh nur halbdistanz fahren, daher seh ich vonwegen regeneration nicht das grosse problem. mit nur 3 leuten ist es natürlich schon härter als metz. jeder muss 8 stunden fahren, schätze mal da kommen etwa 160-170 km zusammen


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... jeder muss 8 stunden fahren, schätze mal da kommen etwa 160-170 km zusammen



Hmm, jetzt komme ich doch ins grübeln, hört sich ja richtig interessant an  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (18. April 2005)

Also ich will an der Saarschleife die große Runde fahren ... wennschon dennschon   

Dann läufts auch das Wochenende darauf super bei dem 25 h Rennen...


----------

